
bitluni has generated color TV graphics from $5 esp32 Internet of Things chip - andrewstuart
http://bitluni.net/esp32-color-pal/
======
andrewstuart
You can buy an esp32 here if you're wanting to explore the esp32's
capabilities

[http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/jYvJIEi](http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/jYvJIEi)

Or if you want to get wild, for about $40 buy a pair of esp32 boards that have
LoRa (the new Long Range Wifi standard) and an oled display built int
[https://www.banggood.com/2Pcs-Wemos-TTGO-LORA32-868915Mhz-
ES...](https://www.banggood.com/2Pcs-Wemos-TTGO-LORA32-868915Mhz-ESP32-LoRa-
OLED-0_96-Inch-Blue-Display-p-1239769.html)

